# Adoptables â–€â–„â–€â–„â–€â–„â–€



## Chuu (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm currently building my very first Adoptables collection to sell.

I'm thinking like 5 bucks a pop. Seems average. (I put atleast half an hour - an hour into each.)

Does anyone have any tips on how to get them sold quickly? Or has anyone ever done this before?


----------



## Taralack (Apr 27, 2010)

Adoptables don't seem to be very popular anymore, imo. It seems only the super popular artists can get em sold fast.


----------



## Chuu (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh. o_o Cause I've seen people with not very much effort put into em, be sold..


----------



## Elessara (Apr 27, 2010)

Adoptables are retarded... charging (or paying) for re-colors of someone elses creature even more so... just let the fad die.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 27, 2010)

anyone can make their own character, its so easy to just color in some available line art for personal use.

most people pay to get their own character drawn ^^


----------



## piia (May 1, 2010)

Honestly, selling adoptables even for a few dollars is retarded and always has been. I didn't even really agree with my friends who did it. =/ 

If you wanna do adoptables, make them free. If you wanna earn quick cash, offer icons or something that isn't just a recolour. Like if you do icons with a base, as least personalize hair and clothing as well as the colouration.


----------



## HyenaIsSpider (May 5, 2010)

My opinion on adoptables is that if people are buying there's no reason to not sell them.  If people appreciate your designs that much... you know. Also, not -all- adoptables are recolors, even if most seem to be. 

I'd not buy or sell them, but it makes me sad to see such a sour attitude to them.


----------

